# psalms and hymns kids should know



## Scott (Jan 12, 2006)

What psalms (for singing) and hymns should kids grow up singing in family worship?


----------



## Peter (Jan 12, 2006)

I think 104D is favorite for covie kids:

"Where ships sail the deep Leviathans play, these look to you to give food each day."

And also the snow one. (can any one remember what selection that is?)


----------



## Casey (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't have children, but -- "How Shall the Young Direct Their Way," in the old and new Trinity Hymnal (from Ps. 119).


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 13, 2006)

It would be helpful to teach kids ones that you sing a lot at church - that way they can participate in the worship service, even when they can't read the words out of the hymn book. 

Some good hymns / psalms that I've known since I was pretty little . . . All People That On Earth Do Dwell (Psalm 100); Holy, Holy, Holy; My Hope Is Built On Nothing Less; Jesus Loves Me; I Am So Glad That Our Father In Heaven. God Sees the Little Sparrow Fall is a great one for little kids - I can remember my mom teaching that to a class of 2 and 3 year olds. Hallelujah, Praise Jehovah is a good one - actually, I can think of two in the Trinity with that first line, forget which psalm(s) they're from, they're both good and have nice up-beat tunes (which kids enjoy). Dare to be a Daniel seems to be a favorite among several of the younger boys are my church, but I'm not so keen on it . . .


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 13, 2006)

Psalms what are those they dont sing them at my church


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 14, 2006)

The entire Psalter is a rich blessing for all of God's people, young and old:



> Both young men, yea, and maidens too,
> old men, and children small,
> Let them God's name praise; for his name
> alone is excellent:
> ...



Some psalms that are especially good for the young to know might include:

Ps. 1 -- re: the godly man
Ps. 2 -- re: Prince Messiah
Ps. 4 -- re: trusting in the Lord when laying down to sleep
Ps. 8 -- re: How great is God's glory, he brings forth praises even from infants young
Ps. 15 -- re: those called of God are called to holiness
Ps. 19 -- re: God's word is more precious than gold; keep thy servant from presumptuous and secret sins
Ps. 20 (B) -- re: boast not in chariots but in the Lord God alone
Ps. 23 -- re: the Lord is my shepherd
Ps. 24 -- re: who is the King of glory?
Ps. 25 -- re: my sins and faults of youth, do thou O Lord forget
Ps. 32 -- re: blessed is the man whose sin is freely pardoned
Ps. 34 -- re: extol the Lord with me, let us magnify his name together
Ps. 37 -- re: delight thyself in God
Ps. 42 -- re: as the deer pants for the water so my soul longs after Thee
Ps. 46 -- re: God is our refuge
Ps. 51 -- re: cast me not away from Thy presence O Lord
Ps. 63 -- re: Lord thee my God I'll early seek
Ps. 65 (A) -- re: praise waits for Thee in Zion
Ps. 68 -- re: let God arise and all his enemies scattered be
Ps. 72 (D) -- re: blessed be the Lord
Ps. 73 -- re: for whom have I in heaven but Thee?
Ps. 84 (B) -- re: for the God the Lord is shield and sun
Ps. 90 -- re: Lord Thou hast been our dwelling place
Ps. 96 (A) -- re: O sing a new song to the Lord
Ps. 100 -- re: all people that on earth do dwell
Ps. 103 (A) -- re: bless the Lord, my soul
Ps. 104 (D) -- re: how many works, Lord, in wisdom You've made
Ps. 113 (A) -- re: praise Jehovah, praise the Lord
Ps. 115 -- re: not unto us, Lord, not unto us, but unto thy name alone be the glory
Ps. 119 -- re: by what means shall a young man learn his way to purify?
Ps. 121 -- re: I to the hills will lift mine eyes
Ps. 124 -- re: now Israel may say and that truly
Ps. 127 -- re: except the Lord do build the house
Ps. 133 -- re: behold how good it is when brethren dwell together in unity!
Ps. 139 -- re: O Lord Thou hast me searched and known
Ps. 145 -- re: I'll Thee extol my God and King
Ps. 147 -- re: praise ye the Lord


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 15, 2006)

Some.........:bigsmile:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2007)

Jacobus Koelman, _The Duties of Parents_, p. 59:



> 63. Children must also sing psalms. In this connection, it is useful for them to know enough about music to sing the psalm tunes without assistance....Convey to them in all sincerity, from heart to heart, what the psalmist is telling us in the psalms that they are memorizing and what he teaches us, so they may also understand what they have committed to memory and what they sing. Bring up the words of those psalms on various occasions, and show your children how they can make use of them. They ought to know the following psalms: 1,2,6,8,15,16,19,23,25,32,45,51,72,84,90,91,100,103,111,116,130,139,145,146,148,149,150.


----------



## KMK (Feb 19, 2007)

My hope is built on nothing less,
than Jesus' blood and righteousness.
I dare not trust the sweetest frame,
but wholly lean on Jesus' name.

On Christ the solid rock I stand,
all other ground is sinking sand,
all other ground is sinking sand!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 19, 2007)

Peter said:


> And also the snow one. (can any one remember what selection that is?)



Psalm 147B:



> 9. 16 Like ashes scatters He the frost,
> Like wool spreads snow on land.
> 17 Like morsels cast He forth His ice.
> Who in His cold can stand?
> ...



Psalm 148:



> 3. 7 From earth O praise the LORD,
> Ye deeps and all below;
> 8 Wild winds that do His word,
> Ye clouds, fire, hail, and snow;
> ...


----------



## KMK (Feb 19, 2007)

Mary Rice Hopkins has a couple of good cds with scripture memory songs.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2007)

Joel Beeke:



> Sing simple psalms, if you have young children: In choosing Psalms to sing, look for songs that children can easily master and songs of particular importance for them to know. Choose songs that express the spiritual needs of your children for repentance, faith, and renewal of heart and life; songs that reveal God's love for His people, and the love of Christ for the lambs of His flock. Words such as righteousness, goodness, and mercy should be pointed out and explained beforehand.


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

In my Church we use a said/chanted Psalter in the BCP. Use a Psalm every morning and another every evening. You will be surprised how fast they learn the Psalms! Pax Vobiscum


----------

